# Battery calibration and multiple batteries



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Any techniques or recommendations on how to properly calibrate multiple batteries for highest efficiency ...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

The stock battery is a Lithium Ion Polymer, so it needs callibration.

Charge it fully while off.

Turn it on and use it as normal (dont do anything that significantly drains the battery (like tethering)

Right before it dies, plug it into a wall charger and let it charge while its STILL ON.

This should give it the memory data it needs.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

The Extended Battery is a Lithium Ion so it doesn't need calibration.

It works best while fully charged.

So just try to keep it charged.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

So one calibration per standard battery and i will be good... the calibration is ' programmed' to the battery?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

There are battery calibration apps on the market that you should use after you flash a new ROM. It deletes the old battery data and lets your phone make a new .bin folder and data


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I guess my question is really about how the calibration is maintained for the battery that I calibrated after i remove it and install one of my other batterires


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think it does.I have this problem with my two Costco batteries

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> I guess my question is really about how the calibration is maintained for the battery that I calibrated after i remove it and install one of my other batterires


If its a duplicate battery, then one calibration will stick as long as you don't do a full data wipe.

I wouldnt recommend switching back and forth between different kinds of batteries.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

NinjaTivo said:


> If its a duplicate battery, then one calibration will stick as long as you don't do a full data wipe.
> 
> I wouldnt recommend switching back and forth between different kinds of batteries.


All of my batteries are OEM, but do you mean between the standard and the extended? Good cause I like my Otterbox Case, I keep the extended battery in the car behind the 'Break in case of emergency' glass


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> All of my batteries are OEM, but do you mean between the standard and the extended? Good cause I like my Otterbox Case, I keep the extended battery in the car behind the 'Break in case of emergency' glass


I heard those otterbox cases care good for extended battery. Hook me up with a link to buy one?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

NinjaTivo said:


> I heard those otterbox cases care good for extended battery. Hook me up with a link to buy one?


... im not sure what you mean becasue the Otterbox case will only fit the extended battery with a SERIOUS mod- check it out
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-accessories/171646-bionic-extended-battery-otterbox-dremel.html

Im not about paying $50 for a case and then taking a dremmel to it, but these guys have had some nice results... part of my emergency extended battery kit included the shell and holster case combo, which is the only case that I know of that fits the extended battery...

as far as pricing on he Otterbox case for use with the standard battery everything i have seen- on ebay, etc- is still around the $40 dollar mark. I choose to buy it from VZW however because there is an issue with the clip breaking, e.g. the OB beltclip has the ability to double as a kickstand for the phone, but the mechanism that serves as the tension point for the clip is a very skinny piece of plastic taht i have personally snapped more than once... buying it at full retail from VZW ensures me that everytime I break it I can just exchange it with no problems- which I can confirm that I have done... twice. Yeah I go hard


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> ... im not sure what you mean becasue the Otterbox case will only fit the extended battery with a SERIOUS mod- check it out
> http://www.droidforu...box-dremel.html
> 
> Im not about paying $50 for a case and then taking a dremmel to it, but these guys have had some nice results... part of my emergency extended battery kit included the shell and holster case combo, which is the only case that I know of that fits the extended battery...
> ...


Hmm...i see a lot of people saying that case looks great.

But in my opinion...its not much better than the cover that comes with the extended battery...


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

NinjaTivo said:


> Hmm...i see a lot of people saying that case looks great.
> 
> But in my opinion...its not much better than the cover that comes with the extended battery...


FYI- the otterbox is THE MOST RUGGED CASE you will buy for the bionic...a flawless gem, as a matter of fact, I enjoy throwing my phone around just because I know its in a tank of a case, nothing can compare- I stopped using my extended battery to use this case


----------

